# Good carry light?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey when you go to the pawn shop or gun store what do you use as a flashlight to take a good look inside a pistol? 

I need something small and easy to carry. What's good? Thanks


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Streamlight ProTac 1L.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Streamlight ProTac 1L.


I can't say enough good things about this light. I have had it for quite a few years now. I have bought others and I always keep coming back to it. It is plenty bright and has decent battery life. Once it gets past it's optimal battery life it works on the dim setting for a long time which is plenty bright for normal use. I have dropped it countless times and I think I have even washed when I forgot it in my pants. It's a good size and it takes a beating.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good choice.....https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGWAL42/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2NK86PTZP9MC6&colid=3SL24KSOQK0WK&psc=0


----------

